# Here from Evo



## gunz26 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys I'm, here from evo. I guess they have some issues, so fuck that. I know a couple of the sources here and they're good.


----------



## Riles (Oct 31, 2015)

welcome


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 14, 2015)

welcome. i am also from evo. lol i do want to know why there is a link to iro on the evo.


----------

